# Sigma 14mm F1.8 Coma test



## Bundu (Jul 16, 2017)

Coma at F1.8 and F2.0


----------



## Bundu (Jul 16, 2017)

Coma at F2.5 and F2.8


----------



## Bundu (Jul 16, 2017)

Crop and Full frame at F1.8


----------



## Bundu (Jul 16, 2017)

All the above shot in raw. Exposure only changed in LR to try and equalize exposure levels. Exported to 4k Jpeg's


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Jul 16, 2017)

I find the coma level very good in F2.8.
Thanks for sharing your test.


----------



## YuengLinger (Jul 16, 2017)

Thanks for taking the time to share these!


----------



## Bundu (Jul 16, 2017)

Thank you. A lot of light pollution where I live. Had to drive 3 hours for a dark site. Test photos not scientific (I am not a scientist) but they were all taken same time same location with the same variables except for white balance. Left it on auto white balance by accident. Still undecided if I am going to keep this lens.But then again, it is such a beautiful piece of kit!


----------



## nubu (Aug 1, 2017)

Thanks! Here I did a more detailed comparison with the EF14/2.8II at several apertures: https://www.dpreview.com/forums/post/59871149


----------



## nubu (Aug 1, 2017)

Also here: http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=33161.0


----------



## Hector1970 (Aug 8, 2017)

What do your surmise? Is coma good or not so good. The photos look pretty good to me.


----------



## Bundu (Aug 8, 2017)

I have decided to keep this lens. Coma is more than acceptable to me. Driving a thousand miles on the 17th just to go and play with this lens in the Richtersveld National Park. There will be a new moon and dark skies with an abundant photo opportunities, both landscape and astro.


----------



## YuengLinger (Aug 8, 2017)

Bundu said:


> I have decided to keep this lens. Coma is more than acceptable to me. Driving a thousand miles on the 17th just to go and play with this lens in the Richtersveld National Park. There will be a new moon and dark skies with an abundant photo opportunities, both landscape and astro.



I'm looking forward to a few more formal reviews. (Hoping for one from Dustin!)

Have you used this for any landscapes or photojournalistic style shots? Any info about use for general use would be very much appreciated.


----------

